# Chester Zoo Too!!



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Seems half the world was at Chester Zoo yesterday!

Just a few of my photo's too. Great day out, thoroughly recommend it...


































Thanks for Looking
Ben


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

great pics, like i said in the other thread need to get my self as im only up the road


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pic's, is the new part open yet?


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Great set. What camera/lenses did you use?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice pics mate! Love them all!!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

JonD said:


> Great pic's, is the new part open yet?


Hi JonD

No Not yet - construction seems well underway though :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Phil-1 said:


> Great set. What camera/lenses did you use?


Thanks Phil, I'm shooting a Canon 500D (going to change it this summer for a 6D Mk11) the lens was actually the Canon EFS 80-200mm - Needed the zoom as a lot of the animals were a distance away.

Thanks for the kind comments :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Brilliant pics:thumb: not been for a couple of years now, due a visit me thinks


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

SBM said:


> Thanks Phil, I'm shooting a Canon 500D (going to change it this summer for a 6D Mk11) the lens was actually the Canon EFS 80-200mm - Needed the zoom as a lot of the animals were a distance away.
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments :thumb:


I use a Canon 50D & 7D plus a selection of "L" lenses. My favourite is the 24-105mm F4 L and the 300mm F4. 
Just need to find more time to use it.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Phil-1 said:


> I use a Canon 50D & 7D plus a selection of "L" lenses. My favourite is the 24-105mm F4 L and the 300mm F4.
> Just need to find more time to use it.


Indeed Phil - the 24-105 is a sweet Lens and its gets mentioned and used so much.:thumb: I have been looking at a 6D kit with this lens included, but just waiting as there is rumour of a mk11 on the horizon. I want a 6D because I want a full frame now..


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks,great pics.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Very Nice Pictures mate,my wife thought they were Superb also.SJ.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Your right they lunched the new 70-200 F2.8 not that long ago so the 24-105 should be next. If your looking for a deal the old version should drop in price once the new one is out.


----------

